# [Makefile kernel] Introuvable (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

Lorsque j'essaye de mettre à jour les modules de VirtualBox, j'ai cette erreur qui apparait :

```
 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8 failed:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called pkg_setup

 *   virtualbox-modules-3.1.8.ebuild, line  31:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                  linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *                 linux-info.eclass, line 275:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-3.1.8/work'
```

Comment faire pour arranger ça ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

PS : Voici mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.1-r0, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5870_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 24 Jun 2010 16:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dmix dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 ipw4965 jabber java jpeg lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vlc vorbis wma wxwindows x264 xcb xinerama xml xmms xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by Damiatux on Fri Jun 25, 2010 5:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

tu n'aurais pas fait un emerge --depclean à un moment donné? Style, après une mise à jour qui a installé un nouveau noyau que tu n'utilises pas. Ton depclean a viré l'ancienne installation du noyaux (mais pas tout ce qui a été construit par le makefile en question...) et donc ton noyau actif est supprimé de ton système pour portage.

Si c'est le cas, 2 solutions -> 

1 - tu upgrades ton noyau

2 - tu emerges la version du kernel actuellement utilisée (mais au prochain --depclean, elle repasse au bac si tu ne la protèges pas)

----------

## Damiatux

D'accord. Oui j'avais effectivement fait un --depclean à un moment. Et la version de mon noyau n'est pas dans portage. Donc plus qu'à upgrader.

----------

